# Shimano Catana 1000



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Taken out of clam pack and spooled with 10lb braid. Never been used. $25 and will meet within reason of Marion.























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump........


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sold. Please close. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

